# Pacific Surfliner and Coast Starlight FUL-SEA round trip



## Cal (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello! Currently at LA Union waiting for 14 to pull in. Will begin the trip report once on the train. Feel free to tune in, I will be posting along the way.


----------



## Cal (Dec 18, 2021)

Alright, so. This morning we woke up later than expected at 6:40 (meant to wake up at 6 — oh well). Scrambled to get ready and pack last minute things, but in the end we got to the station with plenty of time. At the station we printed our tickets and headed to track 3. While waiting we saw a southbound Surfliner, a late Chief, and a few intermodal trains. Our train arrived about 14 minutes late. Quick and easy ride to LA, much of the time I spent staring through the (best type of) railfan window in the cab car. Mask compliance was surprisingly good, I only saw a handful of people wearing it incorrectly or not at all. 

Upon arrival into LA the conductor announced that train 14 would be on track 10, we had come into track 13 and so we easily walked over. 14 came in at 9:27, and I got a picture of the engine. Then we boarded in business class and our attendant seems very nice and festive. Currently getting situated and we will be departing shortly. The Chief just pulled out to heard back to the yard, and announcements have already came in about the diner (we will probably be getting dinner there tonight).


----------



## Cal (Dec 18, 2021)

Once we got situated we relaxed at our seat. The crew seems great, and the conductor is strict about masks (mask compliance is decent). In the seat back pocket there’s a card about the diner, and around 11:15 the LSA (Rickie) came by for reservations for lunch and dinner. We got a 7:15 dinner reservation; community seating is in effect. Then we went to the SSL and got lunch, which for me was the pizza which has become a tradition when traveling on Amtrak. My partner finished their sandwich from this morning (we got it at the cafe at Fullerton, it’s pretty good). The ocean soon came into view and it’s a beautiful clear day. I went to the railfan window twice and got some good pictures to show how close the tracks are to the cliff. We arrived 5 minutes early into SBA, and the attendant almost closed the door before I got there since I got there past the two minute horn — but not that late.

Now the ocean has just came back into clear view, and I’m gonna relax until SLO. Will probably head to the SSL soon.


----------



## Cal (Dec 18, 2021)

Enjoyed dozing for a few hours while gazing at the coastline. I saw some dolphins, which was nice. After a while I went to the SSL and stayed there until SLO. I had never bht here’s to look for the Air Force base and so that’s what I did, and I saw the launch facility for SpaceX. I didn’t realize how close the train got, we went right past the end of the runway. At SLO I hopped off and walked to the front of the train and back. After departure I went right back to the SSL and enjoyed the scenery of the Cuesta Pass. This pass is honestly wonderful, and it’s insane how much we ascend in a short amount of time. The hills are beautiful and the curves of the track allow for a great view of the train. Train 11 was waiting for us right past the horseshoe curve. After that I spent some time admiring the engineering. Currently just entering Atascadero and im still relaxing in the SSL:


----------



## Cal (Dec 19, 2021)

for much of the next hour I relaxed in the SSL, once it got too dark I heard back to my seat where me and my partner played some cards. After that we just sat back and relaxed. When Salinas came up I stepped off, and enjoyed the crisp air outside. About an hour after leaving Salinas we were called to the diner for dinner. Unfortunately our seat mates werent up for much socializing, so conversation between our two parties was limited. Dinner, however, was excellent. The train was bouncing around a lot as we approached San Jose, and for much of the meal we were at San Jose. After that we went back to our seats and relaxed. Didn’t get off at Oakland as I had fallen asleep a bit earlier than I wanted to. Prior to Oakland we were stopped for a bit, and left Oakland about 30 minutes late, and we are currently sitting in the Oakland yards. I’m too tired to stay up, so after I’m done with this I’m going to sleep. Hopefully tomorrow we stay close to on time. Good night


----------



## jiml (Dec 19, 2021)

Good morning Cal and thanks for the detailed report so far. Are the seats shown in Post #2 the business class ones on the Starlight (noting you picture a Surfliner in the same series)? They look much nicer than the business class seats just a few years ago, when it appeared they were just using a standard Superliner coach with the blue cloth seats for business class.


----------



## Cal (Dec 19, 2021)

jiml said:


> Good morning Cal and thanks for the detailed report so far. Are the seats shown in Post #2 the business class ones on the Starlight (noting you picture a Surfliner in the same series)? They look much nicer than the business class seats just a few years ago, when it appeared they were just using a standard Superliner coach with the blue cloth seats for business class.


Yes, they are the business class seats on the starlight.


----------



## Cal (Dec 19, 2021)

Good morning. My sleep was okay at best, took a little while to fall asleep. At Sacramento the attendant made no effort to stay quiet unfortunately, and so I was woken during that stop. I woke up a few times overnight. At around 6:30 I decided to stay awake and remained at my seat for a bit. Between Oakland and now we lost two hours, not sure why, but I don’t mind. When it started to become lighter I got up and got ready for the day. As I was getting ready we stopped at Dunsmuir and I went to the SSL to get some pictures. To my happiness, the ground is covered with snow. Once ready, I went back to the SSL and that’s where I am now. Currently rolling through Mount Shasta (the town). Soon we’ll get breakfast from the cafe.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 19, 2021)

Cal said:


> Good morning. My sleep was okay at best, took a little while to fall asleep. At Sacramento the attendant made no effort to stay quiet unfortunately, and so I was woken during that stop. I woke up a few times overnight. At around 6:30 I decided to stay awake and remained at my seat for a bit. Between Oakland and now we lost two hours, not sure why, but I don’t mind. When it started to become lighter I got up and got ready for the day. As I was getting ready we stopped at Dunsmuir and I went to the SSL to get some pictures. To my happiness, the ground is covered with snow. Once ready, I went back to the SSL and that’s where I am now. Currently rolling through Mount Shasta (the town). Soon we’ll get breakfast from the cafe.


Lovely views.


----------



## Cal (Dec 19, 2021)

Hopefully I can get this next part in before we lose service.

We got breakfast, I had a bagel and orange juice, it wasn’t bad. After eating I enjoyed the views, honestly the scenery in northern California is beautiful. It’s a shame that It’s usually passed in darkness. It was a big change when we entered the areas that the wildfires burned. Going over the bridge that had burned was cool to see as well. When we were approaching the CA-OR border I went to the railfan window. At Klamath Falls I stepped out, and passengers had fun in the snow. In fact some strangers started a snowball fight. After 13 minutes we departed and I went back to the SSL. Soon it got more snowy And I was loving the snow covered landscapes. The last time I was on the starlight I was kn the wrong side for the best views so I got some nice surprises. When we picked up speed I ventured back to the railfan window to see if we were kicking up snow and saw that it had a bunch of water droplets covering it. I hung back there for a bit and then returned to the SSL. As we arrived in chemult it started lightly snowing, it’s the only snowfall I’ve seen. Unfortunately it didn’t last long. But the trees are now covered in snow and it’s beautiful. My partner got lunch reservations, although the train is completely full so we will be eating at our seats as there is no room in the diner. I’m still hanging in the SSL and will continue to do so until lunch.


----------



## Cal (Dec 19, 2021)

Forgot to mention, the conductor who got on in Klamath and one of the coach attendants are strict on masks. Mask compliance is still decent.

I’m not sure of the situation but someone who got on in chemult isn’t listening to the crew and now has ignored the conductor twice.


----------



## jiml (Dec 19, 2021)

Cal said:


> Forgot to mention, the conductor who got on in Klamath and one of the coach attendants are strict on masks. Mask compliance is still decent.
> 
> I’m not sure of the situation but someone who got on in chemult isn’t listening to the crew and now has ignored the conductor twice.


That most recent pic looks like a postcard! Nice work Cal.


----------



## Cal (Dec 19, 2021)

Pretty soon we began going through snow sheds, which is a fun experience. Unfortunately, just as we were entering the most scenic part lunch was delivered and I had to back to my seat. Lunch was good, although I prefer the diner and breakfast options. The carrot cake was splendid, however. Once I finished lunch I went back to the SSL and enjoyed watching as we descended the mountain. I took another trip to the railfan window and got some nice shots. Upon returning to SSL I just dozed on and off for a while until Eugene. It was raining lightly so I didn’t stay out for long. After Eugene I enjoyed the pleasant scenery of the willamette valley, and it’s always fun when we’re going “fast.” As we continued to move north the rain got harder. Shortly before Albany we stopped to allow a UP manifest to pass. I used this time to go back to my seat to retrieve a snack. We just left Albany and jt is raining pretty hard out there, im glad to be on the train. Running just under an hour behind.


----------



## Cal (Dec 19, 2021)

Shortly after Albany the conductor announced connections with 28, as a lot of people were transferring. Apparently 27 hit a boulder and needed a new engine, so 11 was giving them one of their engines. So because of that the train will be delayed by an hour anyway, and even if that hasn’t happened they would’ve held it anyway as tomorrows 28 is sold out. I continued relaxing in the SSL as darkness came, and we passed the now fairly late 11 around Johnson City. Since it was now dark I went back to my seat and just relaxed. We arrived into Portland an hour and 24 minutes late at 5:04. A good amount of people disembarked, and a whole lot of people got on, at least 15 people for business and a lot more for coach. During this time I ran up to the engines and snapped a few pics, one neat thing to notice is that the two engines leading 28 were sister units 201 and 202. then I went to the rear of the train to get a picture of Portland Union. One of the dining car staff members was outside, and I asked if I could take a peek into the kitchen. They declined, which is completely understandable. And it doesn’t hurt to ask as I’ve previously been allowed into the kitchen of a CCC — although that was on a flex route when dinner service was wrapping up. I remained outside till I saw the conductor getting ready to close the BC door. We started moving for about 20 seconds and then came to a stop to wait for train 505 (I wonder if @Triley was on it), as soon as it came in we began moving. Now I’m back at my seat where I intend to stay until Seattle, and we are just arriving into Vancouver.


----------



## Willbridge (Dec 19, 2021)

Note that the stretch between Eugene and Albany used to make the annual _Trains _magazine speed survey. In 1958 the _Shasta Daylight_ and the heavier _Cascade_ were scheduled to cover the 44 miles in 41 minutes southbound and 39 minutes northbound, including the station dwells.


----------



## Asher (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice report Cal. Excellent photos. Keep in mind umbrellas are supposed to be a no no in Seattle Among the locals.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2021)

The ride for the rest of the evening was uneventful. I scrolled through my phone for much of it, while also noting the speed and listening to the horn. I also went on the chehalis railcam when we passed, which was nice. About an 90 minutes before arrival into Seattle the attendant (Maria is her name) gave us some roses, nice touch. When we went over the site of the 2017 Cascades derailment I looked out, not much to see but a lot to remember. I also looked out when we passed Boeing field, I was surprised to see how tall we were when compared to the aircraft. Tomorrow I’m looking forward to seeing it in daylight. About 30 minutes prior to arrival we packed up our things, and enjoyed the speedy ride through the Seattle Metropolitan area. Being a railfan, my eyes naturally looked at the Amtrak and Sounder yards, which are always cool to see. When we pulled into the station I saw the two remaining Talgo sets, they are beautiful. It’s a shame they’re gonna be gone so quick. We arrived just before 9PM, and we disembarked fairly quickly. Seattle King Street Station has such a beautiful interior. We walked to the nearby Hilton and checked in. I can hear the trains from the room which is great. Now I am going to sleep, tomorrow morning I hope to take a very quick ride on the streetcar and see Seattle Union Station. Thanks for reading part one, I see y’all tomorrow.

the last picture is in the hotel room, neat feather. The TV also has Amtrak departures, although they are outdated.


----------



## OBS (Dec 20, 2021)

Great report, Thanks!


----------



## Maglev (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks for the report! It sounds as if Business Class worked well for you.

I was going to say that schedule looks out-of-date, but then I saw that it was at the hotel. What do you expect from a place with paintings of 6-6-0 locomotives in the bathroom!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Dec 20, 2021)

Great report, thanks for sharing! Your station photography is a balm to the soul. If I had to choose a favorite it would be your picture of the Dunsmuir stop.


----------



## jiml (Dec 20, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> If I had to choose a favorite it would be your picture of the Dunsmuir stop.


He should send that one to Hallmark for use on Christmas cards.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks for all the kind words, and thank Apple for the good photos, not me.

The night at the hotel was great, got a good nights sleep. We woke up at 7 and got a nice breakfast in the hotel. One interesting thing to note is that I saw some BNSF employees who work on the Sounder trains at the hotel buffet, apparently they’re out ip for the day between the morning and evening trains. After breakfast we packed and then walked around for a little, picking up Starbucks on the way, and then headed to the station. I saw one of the diner staff walking around Seattle as well. The station was pretty full, I honestly love the station, it’s beautiful. A coach attendant was at a booth where coach and business passengers had to get their seat assignments prior to boarding (in LA our attendant just assigned seats when we boarded).Sleeper passengers we called to board first just before 9:40, shortly followed by business. We got on the platform at 9:43. We have the same consist and crew as the way here, which is nice. Our attendant, Maria, welcomed us and we settled in our seats, where a bottle of water was waiting for us. As we departed I looked out the window (which is remarkably clean) at the Talgo set that was parked. It’s a shame I’ll probably never be able to ride them. We departed one minute late, to my surprise, as I didn’t expect all the coach passengers could get on so quickly. Seeing the Seattle Amtrak/Sounder yards was neat as well. We were soon speeding down south. When we passed Boeing Field I saw one of my favorite aircraft; the 777X. I also got a glimpse at a Boeing 737 train. We are fhrr let approaching the Auburn Sounder station at track speed, and the LSA (Rickie again) will be coming around soon for lunch and dinner reservations.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2021)

Boeing train:


----------



## jis (Dec 20, 2021)

Cal said:


> Boeing train:


Yep. They will head out to the Renton plant where 737s are assembled.

I noticed that the 779 has its wings folded up. I saw the early ones being assembled when I last visited the Everett plant, and the Carbon Fiber wing spars being laid out on mandrels for cooking in the autoclaves.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2021)

We got a dinner reservation for 5 PM, and again, community seating is in effect due to the high passenger load. I went to the SSL and enjoyed seeing the cities we were going though. Before we went down the Point Defiance bypass we waited for train a Cascades train, but soon we were hustling alongside the freeway where we were going slightly faster than the cars. For the next few stations we departed a few minutes late due to long boarding times, and at Olympia we did a double stop. The scenery in the PNW isn’t dramatic, but it is pleasant. When we went through chehalis I hopped on the railcam, I wish there were more (free) cameras along Amtrak routes. I don’t know why, but the ride between Seattle and Portland felt way shorter than it did yesterday. All too soon we were arriving into Portland, 10 minutes early. I took the 40 minute stop to take some pictures of the engines. I also went inside the station and took a picture of it from the courtyard in the front, which is the most daring thing I’ve done at a stretch stop (call me lame all you want). I still had plenty of time when I got back inside, and used the station facilities instead of the small train ones, they were very clean. Like yesterday, a lot of people got on at Portland, and I overheard multiple people who are going to California in coach and business. As I was walking back to my care I saw that it was jointed rail, which surprised me. It also surprised me to see a gap between the two rail pieces. Before we departed I went back to the SSL and began writing this. Now we are speeding up and passing an intermodal freight yard — I was surprised to see intermodels, I didn’t think there were many up here for some reason.


----------



## jis (Dec 20, 2021)

Good thing your trip was not on yesterday (12/19) Starlight. It apparently had a rather eventful journey.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 20, 2021)

Cal said:


> The ride for the rest of the evening was uneventful. I scrolled through my phone for much of it, while also noting the speed and listening to the horn. I also went on the chehalis railcam when we passed, which was nice. About an 90 minutes before arrival into Seattle the attendant (Maria is her name) gave us some roses, nice touch. When we went over the site of the 2017 Cascades derailment I looked out, not much to see but a lot to remember. I also looked out when we passed Boeing field, I was surprised to see how tall we were when compared to the aircraft. Tomorrow I’m looking forward to seeing it in daylight. About 30 minutes prior to arrival we packed up our things, and enjoyed the speedy ride through the Seattle Metropolitan area. Being a railfan, my eyes naturally looked at the Amtrak and Sounder yards, which are always cool to see. When we pulled into the station I saw the two remaining Talgo sets, they are beautiful. It’s a shame they’re gonna be gone so quick. We arrived just before 9PM, and we disembarked fairly quickly. Seattle King Street Station has such a beautiful interior. We walked to the nearby Hilton and checked in. I can hear the trains from the room which is great. Now I am going to sleep, tomorrow morning I hope to take a very quick ride on the streetcar and see Seattle Union Station. Thanks for reading part one, I see y’all tomorrow.
> 
> the last picture is in the hotel room, neat feather. The TV also has Amtrak departures, although they are outdated.


I had that painting in my room at the Embassy Suites Seattle last year! I really like it.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2021)

jis said:


> Good thing your return trip was not on yesterday (12/19) Starlight. It apparently had a rather eventful journey.


I see it’s running two hours late, which we were also running 2 hours late. What happened?
I know realize you’re talking about 11, which is running 6 hours late, I remember passing it, apparently it dropped an engine in PDX for the builder.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2021)

For the entire afternoon I relaxed in the SSL. It’s been rainy and foggy all day, and it got worse as we continued south. However I like it, as I don’t get much rain where I live. The scenery is very serene, and the fog adds to it. When we got to the flatter part there were, and still are a lot of flooded fields, and even some flooded roads. The SSL is pretty busy, with a handful of people chatting, it’s a wonderful atmosphere. After we left Albany we slowed and passed a late 14, meanwhile we are running on time. While racing through the valley the conductor came on and announced that passengers will have to vacate the SSL because it will be used for passengers seats for those boarding at Eugene, apparently we are oversold. My partner and I wanted to eat dinner (from the diner) in here [the SSL] as well — the reason we’re not eating in the diner is that it was not an option, I assume because sleepers are sold out and they’re already overstretched. Our attendant said we would be able to, but I’m not holding my breath as conductors have the final say, we’ll see what happens. Right now we’re getting closer to Eugene and the sky is getting darker, and I’m preparing to see a local railfan whose spotting the train.

One thing I forgot to mention is thst I saw a small waterfall across the willamette River just south of Oregon city.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2021)

one thing I forgot to mention earlier is that shortly after departing Seattle it was announced that the restrooms in the last coach were out of order, still out of order as we depart Eugene


----------



## 87YJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Best time to travel into the PNW. Happy for you!


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 20, 2021)

Cal said:


> While racing through the valley the conductor came on and announced that passengers will have to vacate the SSL because it will be used for passengers seats for those boarding at Eugene, *apparently we are oversold*.


OK, there is a definite number of seats on a train. How the H does Amtrak oversell?
Nevermind!


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 20, 2021)

TinCan782 said:


> OK, there is a definite number of seats on a train. How the H does Amtrak oversell?
> Nevermind!


They can sell slightly over the capacity and hope that some people cancel or miss the train. Or there may be some seats out of service.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 20, 2021)

CCC1007 said:


> They can sell slightly over the capacity and hope that some people cancel or miss the train. Or there may be some seats out of service.


This is pretty common on the NEC where people end up sitting in the Cafe when the Trains are Full!


----------



## Cal (Dec 21, 2021)

I was able to see the railfan as we sped by, it’s always cool to see and interact with local railfans. When we came into Eugene I stepped out quickly, I contemplated whether or not I should get a picture of the engines but I got a text saying dinner had arrived and decided to board. Dinner was good, we both got the steak again and my partner got the tamale (again) while I got the salad. They rated the tamale an eight out of ten: We saved our desserts for later. As we departed Eugene the railfan filmed us and I waved. When I went to return the steak knives to the diner I saw that flowers weren’t on the tables, not sure why. By this time it was too dark to see anything outside, and there were multiple people without seats in business class so we went back to our seats, turned on a show (Air Crash Investigation), and relaxed. During this time a small chihuahua walked down the aisle while it’s owner was asleep, which caught the attention by a few passengers, myself included. It was returned by a fellow passenger, I don’t know about some but I didn’t mind it, it was adorable. Right before chemult I went downstairs and peaked through the window to see if there was snow, and there was. I was about to go back up when the conductor and attendant came down, he opened the door as we were slowing down and I saw the snowy landscape. He and the attendant were talking, apparently the dining car had been having issues all day with the AC and other things. And one of the dining car staff was pouring orange juice out of the diner (before we reached the platform of course), kind of funny and worth noting IMO. Another thing worth noting is that one passenger was getting off and two were getting on, one headed to Sacramento and one headed to Salinas. Once the hallway cleared out I went back to my seat, snapped a picture of the outside, snd went back to my show. We decided to eat our dessert not too much later, and enjoyed the carrot cake and chocolate torte, although the latter is a bit too rich for my taste while the former is wonderful. Soon we were arriving into Klamath Falls a few minutes early, and we decided to pack up the computer and clean up the seat before arrival. When we did arrive I went up to the engines for a picture, then walked the length of the train. Also peaked inside the small depot. It was in the high thirties so I was cold, but not freezing. After that I chatted with our attendant and the chef loaded the diner with water. The station staff also collected trash bags. Soon we departed, and we got ready for “bed.” Currently we’re stopped in Dorris, CA for whatever reason. I’m hoping to wake up prior to Sacramento to step out. Other than that, goodnight.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 21, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is pretty common on the NEC where people end up sitting in the Cafe when the Trains are Full!


On the NEC that’s probably due to pax with multi-ride tickets. I’m not sure, but I don’t think they need a reservation.
Also, I think Amtrak will sometimes cross honor commuter tickets.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 21, 2021)

You may have stopped in CA due to an earthquake in northern CA. If so, then UP probably is checking the tracks for damage.


----------



## jis (Dec 21, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> You may have stopped in CA due to an earthquake in northern CA. If so, then UP probably is checking the tracks for damage.


It was not an insignificant event at magnitude 6.2. Its epicenter was offshore near the so called Mendocino Triple Junction, for those geologically minded.

Magnitude 6.2 earthquake hits Northern California, causing 'moderate to strong shaking'

How much was the Starlight delayed because of it?


----------



## 87YJ (Dec 21, 2021)

Did you know that some areas of Klamath Falls have steam heat from underground vents piped to their homes. I had family member that was a conductor for the SP based in KF during the 50's & 60's. Have his signal lantern. 
Know you are enjoying the ride!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> Hello! Currently at LA Union waiting for 14 to pull in. Will begin the trip report once on the train. Feel free to tune in, I will be posting along the way.


Thank you for sharing with us... a great way to see how things are going... will you be in business class or coach?


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 21, 2021)

CS doing well today... so far...


----------



## Barb Stout (Dec 21, 2021)

jis said:


> Yep. They will head out to the Renton plant where 737s are assembled.
> 
> I noticed that the 779 has its wings folded up. I saw the early ones being assembled when I last visited the Everett plant, and the Carbon Fiber wing spars being laid out on mandrels for cooking in the autoclaves.


Huh. Why do airplane parts need to be autoclaved, asked the biomedical person.


----------



## Maglev (Dec 21, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Huh. Why do airplane parts need to be autoclaved, asked the biomedical person.


It's a baking process, I believe to set the carbon fiber resin. It is not a sterilization process.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> I was able to see the railfan as we sped by, it’s always cool to see and interact with local railfans. When we came into Eugene I stepped out quickly, I contemplated whether or not I should get a picture of the engines but I got a text saying dinner had arrived and decided to board. Dinner was good, we both got the steak again and my partner got the tamale (again) while I got the salad. They rated the tamale an eight out of ten: We saved our desserts for later. As we departed Eugene the railfan filmed us and I waved. When I went to return the steak knives to the diner I saw that flowers weren’t on the tables, not sure why. By this time it was too dark to see anything outside, and there were multiple people without seats in business class so we went back to our seats, turned on a show (Air Crash Investigation), and relaxed. During this time a small chihuahua walked down the aisle while it’s owner was asleep, which caught the attention by a few passengers, myself included. It was returned by a fellow passenger, I don’t know about some but I didn’t mind it, it was adorable. Right before chemult I went downstairs and peaked through the window to see if there was snow, and there was. I was about to go back up when the conductor and attendant came down, he opened the door as we were slowing down and I saw the snowy landscape. He and the attendant were talking, apparently the dining car had been having issues all day with the AC and other things. And one of the dining car staff was pouring orange juice out of the diner (before we reached the platform of course), kind of funny and worth noting IMO. Another thing worth noting is that one passenger was getting off and two were getting on, one headed to Sacramento and one headed to Salinas. Once the hallway cleared out I went back to my seat, snapped a picture of the outside, snd went back to my show. We decided to eat our dessert not too much later, and enjoyed the carrot cake and chocolate torte, although the latter is a bit too rich for my taste while the former is wonderful. Soon we were arriving into Klamath Falls a few minutes early, and we decided to pack up the computer and clean up the seat before arrival. When we did arrive I went up to the engines for a picture, then walked the length of the train. Also peaked inside the small depot. It was in the high thirties so I was cold, but not freezing. After that I chatted with our attendant and the chef loaded the diner with water. The station staff also collected trash bags. Soon we departed, and we got ready for “bed.” Currently we’re stopped in Dorris, CA for whatever reason. I’m hoping to wake up prior to Sacramento to step out. Other than that, goodnight.


The food looks good! The chef can make a super big difference... as can your attendant if you have it served in your room. I've experienced really great service on most trains... when it's good its fantastic.


----------



## jis (Dec 21, 2021)

Maglev said:


> It's a baking process, I believe to set the carbon fiber resin. It is not a sterilization process.


Indeed. Quoting from a large document on carbon fiber part manufacturing:



> The fibers are woven into sheets with the necessary orientations, needed by the manufacturer. To make carbon fiber parts, first a mold must be made of the desired part. The carbon fiber sheet is flattened along the mold and applied resin. The carbon fiber is then heated to harden it in the shape of the mold. Finally the mold is removed and the carbon fiber piece is ready.



Incidentally CF parts, are starting to be used in railway applications too.

If we wish to discuss this further we should move this to a new thread.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 21, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is pretty common on the NEC where people end up sitting in the Cafe when the Trains are Full!


Like in _White Christmas_. After Danny gives his & Bing's tickets to Rosemary & Vera-Ellen, the boys board the overnight train from Florida without tickets, and the conductor says: "This train is completely sold out, but if you'd like, you can purchase coach tickets and sit up all night in the lounge."  

Which leads to the memorable musical number, "Snow".


----------



## Cal (Dec 21, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> The food looks good! The chef can make a super big difference... as can your attendant if you have it served in your room. I've experienced really great service on most trains... when it's good its fantastic.


We’re in business.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 21, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is pretty common on the NEC where people end up sitting in the Cafe when the Trains are Full!


But do all crews allow them to sit in the cafe dining section? Some I've encountered have been brash and rude... wondering if some of the 'not so nice' crews make people stand when all the seats are taken???

Oh my... I had that happen to me in Italy... it was so packed that I ended up squeezed up against the WC for a few hours... worst trip ever! When I finally got to my destination I 'drowned my sorrows and frustration' with a magnificent Italian pizza!


----------



## jis (Dec 21, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> But do all crews allow them to sit in the cafe dining section? Some I've encountered have been brash and rude... wondering if some of the 'not so nice' crews make people stand when all the seats are taken???


Have you had a crew on the NEC that did not let you sit in the Cafe when no seats were available? In my many dozen trips from Metropark, a place from where one often could not find a seat, I have never had that happen to me when I went too the cafe for a seat.

Of course when there are scads of seats in the train and someone tries to hog a seat in the cafe, they might frown upon that a bit.


----------



## Cal (Dec 21, 2021)

Good morning, reading this was the first time I heard about the earthquake and we were early into Sacramento so I don’t think we were effected. I got a better nights sleep then on 14, at Redding me and my partner were woken up, not sure why. They went to the SSL and spent the rest of the night there, and I slept until Sacramento. I woke up while we were stopped at Sacramento at around 6:15, and stepped off and walked the train. The refueling process at SAC is interesting. The cars were also watered. After that I got back on and got ready for the day as we were departing. My partner was awakened by the crew and returned. Around this time we passed multiple Amtrak Californian trains. Just prior to Davis we slowed and stopped while a late Capitol Corrior which was behind us passed. We remained stopped for a little while and then came in about 20 minutes late. Just after Davis we went to the diner for breakfast, which was wonderful. While waiting to be seated I noticed a social distancing sign, which is ironic since the diner seemed (from announcements the dah before) to be packed. Breakfast might be my favorite meal. One of the SA’s said it was his first time in the diner, although I’m not sure if he is a new hire or came from a different OBS position. And there were at least two SA’s in addition to the LSA. As we left the diner we were going over the Suisun bay, and I went to the SSL to watch what I had missed in darkness While in Martinez a Capitol Corridor train arrived as well, and as we began skirting the bay a San Joaquin passed too; I went to the railfan window to see it pass. Once back in the SSL, I enjoyed the view of the bay. Once we got further south I caught a few glimpses of the Golden Gate Bridge and San Francisco skyline. As we approached Emeryville the conductor announced we’d be making a double stop. This was because we were late, and so the CZ had to take the long distance platform leaving us with the shorter corridor platform. This made us lose another ten minutes. As we approached Oakland I looked for the old 16th street station and got an okay picture of it, I also enjoyed seeing the Oakland yards. When we came into Jack London Square I filmed the infamous streetrunning, which I love. While we were at the station some track equipment was moving down the freight track and stopped in the streetrunning section, I’m not sure what was going on. As we departed a southbound San Joaquin train also departed, which I filmed from the railfan window. We soon sped up and were breezing through the Bay Area. As we went over the National Wildlife refuge I filmed the ghost town, which was neat to see. As we joined tracks with Caltrain it was also cool to see the catenary, it’s really impressive. I saw a unique car that looks kind of like an amfleet in their shops, I wonder what it is and why it’s there. A coach attendant (Renee) announced as we were approaching that all coach and business seats would be filled and solo passengers will be seated with someone. When we stopped in San Jose there were 20-30 people getting on in coach/business. Meanwhile I walked to the front, then chatted with one of the station volunteers as I’m curious about it. Unfortunately we had to cut it short as it was time to go. Now we are slowly moving through San Jose and I’m planespotting as many planes have been seen on descent. We are running around 20 minutes late, so basically on time, and I am in the SSL, which is completely full.


----------



## Cal (Dec 21, 2021)

More pictures!! Wow I probably take too many. Right now the coach attendant Renee is making the main announcement which is kind of surprising, I thought it was mainly the conductors job.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 21, 2021)

jis said:


> Have you had a crew on the NEC that did not let you sit in the Cafe when no seats were available? In my many dozen trips from Metropark, a place from where one often could not find a seat, I have never had that happen to me when I went too the cafe for a seat.
> 
> Of course when there are scads of seats in the train and someone tries to hog a seat in the cafe, they might frown upon that a bit.


Nope... never actually seen people standing on an Amtrak train... however seating is often forbidden in the cafe car unless eating food purchased from the cafe... strongly enforced on the TE and Cardinal. And that goes for sleeper car passengers as well who must remain in their rooms... have experienced this whenever traveling on those two trains.


----------



## jis (Dec 21, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Nope... never actually seen people standing on an Amtrak train... however seating is often forbidden in the cafe car unless eating food purchased from the cafe... strongly enforced on the TE and Cardinal. And that goes for sleeper car passengers as well who must remain in their rooms... have experienced this whenever traveling on those two trains.


I think @Bob Dylan and my point is that that is not the case on the NEC, specially on NERs. NER trains routinely get overbooked specially in rush hours and the overflow is routinely accommodated in the Cafe car.

I agree that in other parts of Amtrak what you describe is often the case. But it would be very unusual on the NEC. Of course with Amtrak as @Bob Dylan often says ... YMMV.


----------



## Cal (Dec 21, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Nope... never actually seen people standing on an Amtrak train... however seating is often forbidden in the cafe car unless eating food purchased from the cafe... strongly enforced on the TE and Cardinal. And that goes for sleeper car passengers as well who must remain in their rooms... have experienced this whenever traveling on those two trains.


On this trip I’ve sat downstairs in the SSL without purchasing something a few times, no issues.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> On this trip I’ve sat downstairs in the SSL without purchasing something a few times, no issues.


The California and West Coast OBS are often more Friendly and Laid Back than those on other Routes.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 21, 2021)

Once when I flew to San Jose we approached from the south and I was able to get a picture of the station.


----------



## Cal (Dec 21, 2021)

After San Jose I relaxed in the SSL for a while and scrolled through my phone, although I was a bit cramped due to the high amount of people in there. One thing that I’ve been forgetting to mention is the fact that the entire back row of business is blocked off “for the attendant.” Not sure why she needs all four seats. Anyways,!scenery was pleasant, but not anything that got my attention, and it would stay this way for most of the day. Eventually I went back to my seat and watched some things on my laptop. At Salinas I stepped off briefly and enjoyed watching the little dog traveling with us walk around. After that I went back and relaxed at my seat for a while. Eventually, while rolling through the Salinas Valley we went to the cafe for lunch. I got a cup of noodles which really hit the spot. From there I stayed in the bottom of the SSL, and as we descended Cuesta Pass I again admired the engineering and scenery. During this a few people came down to see if the cafe was open, and the attendant (Casey) was on break, although I _think _he took more than hour, not sure though. As we approached SLO I went back to the business class lower vestibule. We arrived on the outer track as 14 was on the inner track. I quickly got a picture of the engines and went back, again watching the cute little dog. While there I checked Wikipedia for a little info on the depot, and found out the foundation of a former SP round house was still visible south of the station, so as we departed I watched out the window and saw it. It’s amazing how many things we pass every day that have some great history and we never think about it. After that I returned to my seat and stayed there for a while. I went to the railfan window for a little while twice, and as we were approaching the ocean I stopped in the SSL the second time. As we started to parallel the ocean everyone went to take a picture of the picturesque sight of the sunset and sea, including me. I then returned to my seat on the other side of the SSL, and relaxed. Unfortunately the view didn’t last long as soon it was too dark to see much. When the announcement for Santa Barbara came on I headed back to the downstairs of the business car. I wanted to get one final picture of the engines before arrival into LA, but I wasn’t 100% sure if the train is allowed to leave early at this stop, so I ran to the front, took a picture, and jogged/speed walked back. Turns out the train can’t leave early at SBA so I was fine. We departed on time and I returned to my seat, which is where I am right now.


----------



## Cal (Dec 21, 2021)

Photos part 2

also depicted in some photos is the SpaceX launch site (again) and the cushion of a lounge chair kind of falling out


----------



## Asher (Dec 21, 2021)

A cup of noodles, my favorite get going meal.


----------



## Willbridge (Dec 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is that I saw a small waterfall across the Willamette River just south of Oregon city.


That waterfall is also the site of a dam, built by the predecessor of the Portland General Electric Co., connected to Portland by a 14-mile high-tension line and an interurban line. Both are considered to be firsts in their fields. As far as I know, there is a bronze tablet in downtown Portland marking the north end of the power line.

Amtrak trains pass the paper mill at Oregon City, south of the Oregon City station. It was a valuable source of freight traffic for both the SP and Portland Traction. In Portland PT Co. interchanged with all of the Class I railways. 

This photo shows the interurban and the high-tension line.


----------



## Cal (Dec 22, 2021)

For the rest of the evening I stayed at my seat, scrolled through my phone, and just relaxed. At Oxnard another railfan friend of mine filmed the train and so I went down to attempt to see him, the engineer gave him a horn show which was nice. One thing to note is that the diner LSA came on the PA and told the crew if they wanted a drink they should get one at that time before he takes inventory, followed by the coach attendant responding and telling him she’d be there soon. As we continued to head into the LA metropolitan area, we became more and more early, arriving into LA about 35 minutes early. As we arrived I overheard the two women sitting close by who befriends each other over the trip talking about keeping in touch, which made me happy as that’s what train travel is about. Once on the platform we got a redcap into the station and then walked to the metropolitan lounge. The lady working it told us we’d have to sanitize our hands before getting anything from the counter and to not move much so she wouldn’t have to go around sanitizing things after us. She also seemed a bit too sensitive, if you know what I mean. Currently we’re waiting in the lounge for 594’s boarding. I believe a Good amount of people are transferring from 11 to 594 so I all surprised that more people aren’t here, there’s only five of us.


----------



## Cal (Dec 22, 2021)

Final post!

After four days of traveling in coach, me and my partner were feeling weary, and relaxed in the lounge. Three other passengers from 14 joined us in the lounge not too long after I sent the previous post. One of them was the person sitting across the aisle from me, I had briefly spoken and interacted with them earlier in the morning. At around 9:45 the attendant said that 594 was arriving and we got our things and went to the door. While waiting I took a look af the things on display by the door, including some old China from Amtrak dining cars and old menus, I love that they keep them on display. Apparently all but one of the redcaps had gone home and so there was only one cart. Since it didn’t fit all of us one group of two decided to walk to the platform and the five remaining, including us, went outside and got on. As we went outside the lounge attendant (Selena I think?) told us not to forget to tip the redcap, which I found a bit odd as nobody had ever reminded us to tip anyone before. The cart was decorated for the holidays, which was cute, and the driver was nice. The ride was quick and easy, and he dropped us off by the business class coaches. However we were traveling in coach so we walked back a few. While waiting for the doors to open train 794 from SLO arrived on the other track. I wasn’t paying too much attention to the passenger loads of either train but they seemed decent, If not good. Right before the door opened I thought about the difference in height between the platform and door, I don’t know why they couldn’t have built the platform to match the door height in LAUS, as there’s no freight there. 20 minutes prior to departure time (which was 10:20) the doors opened and we quickly got our tickets scanned and boarded. Normally we take an upstairs seat as that’s where general seating is but because it was late and we were tired we took a downstairs seat. We left on time and the journey to Fullerton was speedy and easy. Once arrived we got off, along with about 7-15 other passengers and headed towards the elevator. Just as we got there the train departed and I waved to the passenger I knew from 11, we went across and met our ride. I took one last picture showing the serene station in the night. Now as I’m writing this I am back at home and ready to get sleep in my own bed, my dogs have me a very enthusiastic welcome.

Thank you for reading, I hope y’all enjoyed reading. I know it’s not as well laid out as @Seaboard92’s amazing reports but I do my best. Have a great night/day and happy holidays!

One thing I didn’t mention is that the diner accepts cash for payment (the LSA said it’s preferred due to the high amount of credit cards to scan). And the cafe is also accepting cash AFAIK (I didn’t ask or try to use cash but it appeared to be accepting cash).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 22, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Once when I flew to San Jose we approached from the south and I was able to get a picture of the station.


Found my picture of SJC (train station) while approaching SJC (airport). You can see the station just above the front of the engine.


----------



## jiml (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey @Cal it was a great report. Between the pics and your descriptive text it was almost like being along for the ride, especially for those of us familiar with the route. When you're rested up and again in front of your keyboard, take a few minutes to summarize what you thought of the actual train portion of the journey. Obviously you felt Business was a worthwhile upgrade over coach, but would you do it again vs. your sleeper experience or save up more for a compartment next time? How did you feel about Amtrak's Covid precautions and enforcement? Fortunately you didn't have to share your personal space with a stranger in these troubled times, but would you have felt different in coach/Business if you had? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 22, 2021)

Cal said:


> For the rest of the evening I stayed at my seat, scrolled through my phone, and just relaxed. At Oxnard another railfan friend of mine filmed the train and so I went down to attempt to see him, the engineer gave him a horn show which was nice. One thing to note is that the diner LSA came on the PA and told the crew if they wanted a drink they should get one at that time before he takes inventory, followed by the coach attendant responding and telling him she’d be there soon. As we continued to head into the LA metropolitan area, we became more and more early, arriving into LA about 35 minutes early. As we arrived I overheard the two women sitting close by who befriends each other over the trip talking about keeping in touch, which made me happy as that’s what train travel is about. Once on the platform we got a redcap into the station and then walked to the metropolitan lounge. The lady working it told us we’d have to sanitize our hands before getting anything from the counter and to not move much so she wouldn’t have to go around sanitizing things after us. She also seemed a bit too sensitive, if you know what I mean. Currently we’re waiting in the lounge for 594’s boarding. I believe a Good amount of people are transferring from 11 to 594 so I all surprised that more people aren’t here, there’s only five of us.


LAX is a beautiful historic station within a short walk to 'Little Mexico' where one can get a quick bite. Of note... the Amtrak lounge is known for those gourmet chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## Barb Stout (Dec 22, 2021)

With regard to the Pacific Surfliner stops, when going south from LA, if one has booked a trip to get off at the San Diego Old Town stop, but then decides at the last minute to get off instead at the Downtown stop, is there any particular reason why one couldn't or shouldn't as the Downtown stop is the end of the line?


----------



## v v (Dec 22, 2021)

@Cal

So far only read to your arrival in Seattle, very much enjoyed your writing style and the many photos.

I have a question. How comfortable were the two of you re travelling in these current Covid times. Of course we all have varying tolerance limits but noticed you commented twice re mask wearing (so far to Seattle).
What happened to those passengers on your train who refuse to wear a mask?

We travel in about 6 weeks to the US for our own Amtrak journeys, trying to get an up to date on how the latest variant is affecting Amtrak and their passengers.

If you are not comfortable answering please don't worry, don't wish to stir up a hornets nest of debate. But you and your journey are a perfect opportunity to ask as you are on the spot.

Thank you


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 22, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> With regard to the Pacific Surfliner stops, when going south from LA, if one has booked a trip to get off at the San Diego Old Town stop, but then decides at the last minute to get off instead at the Downtown stop, is there any particular reason why one couldn't or shouldn't as the Downtown stop is the end of the line?


Not a problem, just let the Conductor know you're going to the Santa Fe Station downtown, the Fare is the same.( if you're in Biz Class tell the Attendant when you board)


----------



## Cal (Dec 22, 2021)

v v said:


> @Cal
> 
> So far only read to your arrival in Seattle, very much enjoyed your writing style and the many photos.
> 
> ...


We were comfortable enough to travel, both of us are fully vaccinated and my partner is boosted. The crew enforced masks very well overall although they don’t have eyes everywhere, a handful of people fell through the cracks and I don’t know of any time someone was kicked off for lack of compliance.


----------



## v v (Dec 23, 2021)

Cal said:


> We were comfortable enough to travel, both of us are fully vaccinated and my partner is boosted. The crew enforced masks very well overall although they don’t have eyes everywhere, a handful of people fell through the cracks and I don’t know of any time someone was kicked off for lack of compliance.



Thanks Cal


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 23, 2021)

Cal said:


> Final post!
> 
> After four days of traveling in coach, me and my partner were feeling weary, and relaxed in the lounge. Three other passengers from 14 joined us in the lounge not too long after I sent the previous post. One of them was the person sitting across the aisle from me, I had briefly spoken and interacted with them earlier in the morning. At around 9:45 the attendant said that 594 was arriving and we got our things and went to the door. While waiting I took a look af the things on display by the door, including some old China from Amtrak dining cars and old menus, I love that they keep them on display. Apparently all but one of the redcaps had gone home and so there was only one cart. Since it didn’t fit all of us one group of two decided to walk to the platform and the five remaining, including us, went outside and got on. As we went outside the lounge attendant (Selena I think?) told us not to forget to tip the redcap, which I found a bit odd as nobody had ever reminded us to tip anyone before. The cart was decorated for the holidays, which was cute, and the driver was nice. The ride was quick and easy, and he dropped us off by the business class coaches. However we were traveling in coach so we walked back a few. While waiting for the doors to open train 794 from SLO arrived on the other track. I wasn’t paying too much attention to the passenger loads of either train but they seemed decent, If not good. Right before the door opened I thought about the difference in height between the platform and door, I don’t know why they couldn’t have built the platform to match the door height in LAUS, as there’s no freight there. 20 minutes prior to departure time (which was 10:20) the doors opened and we quickly got our tickets scanned and boarded. Normally we take an upstairs seat as that’s where general seating is but because it was late and we were tired we took a downstairs seat. We left on time and the journey to Fullerton was speedy and easy. Once arrived we got off, along with about 7-15 other passengers and headed towards the elevator. Just as we got there the train departed and I waved to the passenger I knew from 11, we went across and met our ride. I took one last picture showing the serene station in the night. Now as I’m writing this I am back at home and ready to get sleep in my own bed, my dogs have me a very enthusiastic welcome.
> 
> ...


Really great trip report... and liked your pics! But I'll bet it was good to get back home and into your own bed!


----------



## Cal (Dec 23, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Really great trip report... and liked your pics! But I'll bet it was good to get back home and into your own bed!


It was GLORIOUS


----------

